# Witnessing to Post-Moderns



## Miller (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm writing a research paper for school on how to witness to post-moderns. Some questions I've had while doing this, which I'd like to ask yall are:

Being reformed do we gauge different witessing styles as "effective" or "ineffective"? Or would we say that it is all effective because it works for the glory of God?

For example, the man yelling hellfire through a bull horn=ineffective (according to my class)
the man who takes time to love people is effective.

What are some thoughts on this?


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2007)

Miller said:


> I'm writing a research paper for school on how to witness to post-moderns. Some questions I've had while doing this, which I'd like to ask yall are:
> 
> Being reformed do we gauge different witessing styles as "effective" or "ineffective"? Or would we say that it is all effective because it works for the glory of God?
> 
> ...





One thing that has driven me towards a reformed mindset is the modern notion of changing the message to fit the audience. 

We always talk about contextualization with the caveat that 'we can't change the message' but the cold hard truth is that the message DOES change. 

If we truly believed the Bible (and the definition of 'truly' is something I greatly wrestle with) we'd boldy approach every sinner with the same law, same Gospel, and leave the outcomes to God. 

God can speak through rocks and livestock. His Word will not return void. Proclaim it and leave the rest to Him. 


(Now if I could only do a better job of taking my own advice...)


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 17, 2007)

Chris said:


> One thing that has driven me towards a reformed mindset is the modern notion of changing the message to fit the audience.
> 
> We always talk about contextualization with the caveat that 'we can't change the message' but the cold hard truth is that the message DOES change.
> 
> If we truly believed the Bible (and the definition of 'truly' is something I greatly wrestle with) we'd boldy approach every sinner with the same law, same Gospel, and leave the outcomes to God.



Did Paul use the same exact approach at Mars Hill that he used in the synagogues? Same message, yes, same approach, no.


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2007)

Pilgrim said:


> Did Paul use the same exact approach at Mars Hill that he used in the synagogues? * Same message, yes*, same approach, no.



Thanks for the correction - my mind was going in one direction, my fingers in another. But, seriously, I don't think the message is the same anymore in many churches.


----------

